# Melt and pour ... bad smell



## rosaparana (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi I just started to melt and pour, and using transparent soap bars.

The smell is very strong of alcool. Is it normal? or could it be from a "bad" company?

It overcomes the frangrances.


many thanks from a newbie


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 25, 2007)

Where did you get your base?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 25, 2007)

That is my 1st question too. What brand is the base? I find *most*  M&P bas at craft or hobby shops has a funny smell.

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com has base for under $2.00 a pound.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with Tabitha, the bases from wholesalessuppliesplus.com are great.  They are easy to work with and make nice soap.


----------



## rosaparana (Oct 25, 2007)

We live in Brazil

http://www.nossaterraartesanato.com.br/

the base smells very much of alcool and if we warm some time the base in order to evaporate the alcool, it turns white  

 :shock:

many thanks


----------



## koko (Oct 25, 2007)

The soap base I got  from WSP smelled strongly of alcohol to me, but after I melted it and added FO I didn't notice it.

Where do you get your fragrances from?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 25, 2007)

I am not familiar with that base, sorry.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 26, 2007)

If I were you, I'd try adding some essential oil to it and see if that doesn't cover of the smell.  Essential oil is alot stronger than regular fragrance oil, so don't add more than 1 teaspoon per pound (or 2 teaspoons per kilo).  If you let melt and pour base get too hot for example boil, it will ruin the base.

Another thing you can do is just contact the company directly and ask why this is happening.  I noticed there is a "Fale conosco" button that gives you some email addresses, send an email to the Qualidade department.

Unfortunately, I don't know what else to tell you, since I haven't had that much experience, and the bases I buy haven't had any alcohol smell.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## rosaparana (Oct 26, 2007)

*Many thanks to all of you*  

I was trying to get some info before calling  them.

The base has been warmed up no more than 80° celsius (below boiling point) , we stirred it for some time at this temperature in order to get rid of the alcool, the soap came out nice and smooth *BUT* lost its transparence  :? 

Now I've read that clear soap can be produced with different kinds of alcool the usual one or sorbitol  like the one you refered to in your advice.


_Propylene Glycol, *Sorbitol*,  Glycerin, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Laurate, Triethanolamine, Water._


The one we used
_Propilenoglicol, , *Álcool etílico*, Glicerina bidestilada, Lauril eter sulfato de sódio, Sacarose, EDTA tetrassódico e Água deionisada_

underlined  also seem to be  differents

I think we should look for a base made with sorbitol ....


Anybody has any experience with "extra clear" base? In the brasilian site they state that it is harder than the other bases


*THANKS AGAIN    TO ALL OF YOU*


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2007)

I would not use a base that smells you should not have to try & cover it up. You deserve an odorless base, I just do not know of any sources in your area.


----------



## rosaparana (Oct 26, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would not use a base that smells you should not have to try & cover it up. You deserve an odorless base, I just do not know of any sources in your area.



it is our first test ...


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2007)

> "...lost its transparence..."



Did you add a fragrance? Fragrance can cause base to be cloudy. If the fragrance contains any traces of vanilla, the vanilla can case the soap to look like mud.


----------



## rosaparana (Nov 1, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > "...lost its transparence..."
> 
> 
> 
> Did you add a fragrance? Fragrance can cause base to be cloudy. If the fragrance contains any traces of vanilla, the vanilla can case the soap to look like mud.



thanks, we just had a bad experience with coloring, they sold us food coloring which "vanished" after a few days, so the nice pastel color just gone  :? 

a lot of lack of professionalism around here  :?


we tryed another base and it was really better than the first one


----------

